# My new set-up... 298* 8v hydro



## 1992_mk2gti (Oct 9, 2006)

decided to step up from a 288* to a 298*. 

switched from a mk3 shell to a mk2. 

goodies : 

- 298* TT hydro cam 
- +2mm intake/exhaust valves 
- decked 60 thou 
- port and polished 
- mk4 exhaust mani + TT race downpipe 
- eurospec adjustable cam gear 
- new gaskets and seals pretty much everywheres 
- custom made short runner 


video of the first start up stoked !


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

Sounds pretty lumpy, cool .


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

I call BS.

This guy swapped a Harley into his Mk2. Why do you think the video is so dark? :laugh:


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

I'm sold. I want one.


----------



## 1992_mk2gti (Oct 9, 2006)

haha no harley here  

ill post a vid of it rolling when the snow is gone


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

My 298 still wont quite make it to 11 like spinal taps amps[video=facebook;1539621618243]http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=1539621618243&comments[/video]


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

Love it... :laugh:


----------



## ny_fam (Apr 3, 2004)

What did you use for valve springs?


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

sounds like a freeking top fueler

popular with the neighbors?

awesome

what is your fuel system? ITBs?


----------



## 1992_mk2gti (Oct 9, 2006)

i'm using HD valve springs that i ordered off USRT. 

haha thanks, yeah the neighbours are used to it by now ! 

using stock fuel system, with a chip burnt by TT for the cam


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

Makes me want a bean burrito


----------



## 1992_mk2gti (Oct 9, 2006)

Just brought the car for its first rip. Big difference from the TT288*. 

Screams up top, 8000rpm rev limiter and it still makes power :thumbup:


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

I've got a similar build coming. Any performance numbers?


----------



## 1992_mk2gti (Oct 9, 2006)

No numbers yet, probably later in the summer. 

i will take a video of a quick pull tomorrow


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

I tuned a car that had the 288 and then the 296. I was very impressed. Smoother idle, big mids and a ton more top end.


----------



## 1992_mk2gti (Oct 9, 2006)

yeah big difference from the 288*. Really impressed ! 

got a quick question: 

I installed brand new lifters with the 298* but im still getting a lifter tick, so did the 288* with the new lifters. Would this be caused by the cam being big or bad oil pressure?


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

Man, sometimes they just freakin tick. My gti motor's really ticky, all new stuff, all good machining. Whatever, no weird wear, nothing dumb. Let 'er eat.


----------



## skidplate (May 4, 2004)

*FV-QR*

My buddy has the same cam in his cabrio. It sounds so good.. haha. I haven't had the opportunity to ride in it yet since he lives 3 hours north of me.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

I've noticed that the 'lightweight' ones are very loud.


----------



## RecklessandBlue (Sep 19, 2007)

do you have any supporting bottom end work, i have a pretty similar build going on USRT LRI, 288, LW USRT lifters, dual ti springs, all the fun stuff but im not sold on where to set limiter at????? some say 7000, some say none ha.
Any input for a fellow loby 8v
Ny fam above is^^^ working my head right now actually...


----------



## woodrowstar (Jun 17, 2005)

This sounds half-arsed. What does this car do?


----------



## 1992_mk2gti (Oct 9, 2006)

Bottom end is completely stock. (for now)

i used to have the 288* and i had my chip burnt at 7500.

with the 298* i have it at 8000 rpm.

The 298* pulls hard till cut-out, my tach only reads 7k but it buries it pretty good !


----------



## RecklessandBlue (Sep 19, 2007)

very nice, thanks for the info


----------



## RecklessandBlue (Sep 19, 2007)

One more Q
What did you set your idle at for 288 and 298 if any different??


----------



## V10Climber (Oct 5, 2010)

Mmm I need that cam. Any guesses on how much power you're making?


----------



## Muzzicman75 (Apr 3, 2005)

Love the sound :thumbup: I may have missed it, but is this a obd1 or obd2 setup?


----------



## 1992_mk2gti (Oct 9, 2006)

idle for 288 and 298 were both around ~1000rpm. 

im figuring 145whp ? 

and this is obd1 !


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

I would not go over 7000 rpm on stock rod bolts. ARP bolts and go for broke.


----------



## mkiii2.0jetta (Jul 1, 2004)

That sounds hilarious, v twin POWA! Bet it screams up top :thumbup:


----------



## Cushy (Oct 16, 2008)

How is the 298 improved from the 288 besides the obvious of more power? Hows driveability between the two? opcorn:


----------



## masterqaz (Oct 5, 2007)

making pop corn  love it, it reminds me of my buddys old 1.3l mk2 swift, lumpy idle and 10k limiter(sounded like a race bike) Thanks alot now i wanna build a na car with big cams.:thumbup:


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

I'm surprised the hydro lifters are holding up (assuming they are).

I ran a TT 288 a few years ago & spun it up to 7200 on a regular basis (HD springs). When I pulled the cam and lifters out one day, about half of the lifters dumped their guts (spring and button)...

I'd be interested in seeing dyno plots for both cams back to back. On a mildly modified motor, sometimes bigger isn't always better. Do you have ITB's planned for the future?


----------



## ny_fam (Apr 3, 2004)

I'd like to see the Intake Valve Closing ABDC spec for these cams.

I'd like to compare the values to other cams and some dyno plots. Plus you need this value to calculate the dynamic compression ratio. http://www.wallaceracing.com/dynamic-cr.php

Added some more info about intake charge that should be taken into account when selecting cams.
http://www.scientificrabbit.com/node/14

cheers
ny_fam


----------



## 1992_mk2gti (Oct 9, 2006)

not sure about itb's.. not sure if i want to dump more money in this or get some boost?

lifters do make alot of noise, but they always did even with the 288. and they are brand new. 

i bring it past 7k, cluster stops at 7k but the needle doesnt .

might do a dyno run before the season is over. 

refreshing the bottom end this winter. any recommendations ? the head is already decked 60thou


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

I'd love to see a dyno.


----------



## jamesr88 (Oct 9, 2007)

what intake are you running?


----------



## Pineapplegti ! (Dec 17, 2008)

ny_fam said:


> I'd like to see the Intake Valve Closing ABDC spec for these cams.
> 
> I'd like to compare the values to other cams and some dyno plots. Plus you need this value to calculate the dynamic compression ratio. http://www.wallaceracing.com/dynamic-cr.php
> 
> ...


x2.. Dont get me wrong .. Huge cams are nice.. i doubt the head is efficient where the cam is designed to make power..


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

Theory shmeary. Big cams don't work on a turbo car either, right? I've seen 160whp aba graphs out of this cam. I'm buying one.


----------



## vacuumnoise (Jun 1, 2009)

bring on the pull videos and dyno #s


----------



## hantonyc (Sep 27, 2010)

did you get any clearance problem with the cam ? after seeing this video i am guessing you had to modify lifter holes ??


----------



## 1992_mk2gti (Oct 9, 2006)

sorry havent been here too often lately, 

I had to get the lifter bores cleared for the bigger cam. 

No numbers yet and probably wont ever get any since im going VRt this winter :snowcool:

deffinitly pulled A LOT more than the 288. ill try to post a video soon. 

I was running a custom short runner with a VR throttle body.


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

pm sent


----------



## vacuumnoise (Jun 1, 2009)

1992_mk2gti said:


> sorry havent been here too often lately,
> 
> I had to get the lifter bores cleared for the bigger cam.
> 
> ...


video that ish :beer:


----------



## 1992_mk2gti (Oct 9, 2006)

Will do


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

Whoop whoop! Oh btw that's my video. lol. :thumbup:


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

root beer said:


> I'm sold. I want one.


me too this cam would be soooo fun in my mk1


----------



## vacuumnoise (Jun 1, 2009)

I'd like one too, but I have yet to see any dyno #'s or video/experiences of this cam on a street car...


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

Picked one of these up. Can't wait to see what it does in a few months.


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

root beer said:


> Can't wait to see what it does in a few days.


Fixed.
Don't be a bitch! :laugh:


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

I recently picked up a set of Wiseco 13.4:1 8v pistons for the 1.8 block, and started wondering what this cam would be like on a high comp 8v. So tempted...


----------



## JohnStamos (Feb 3, 2010)

root beer said:


> Picked one of these up. Can't wait to see what it does in a few months.





AJmustDIE said:


> Fixed.
> Don't be a bitch! :laugh:



opcorn:


----------



## 92_MK_2 (Oct 11, 2010)

keep this alive! opcorn:

how is the computer holding up with the mods? no problems? :beer::beer:


----------



## 1992_mk2gti (Oct 9, 2006)

everything held together well ! i loved this set-up, but i moved on to a VR6T 

in other words.. the cam is for sale now lol


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

How much? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1992_mk2gti (Oct 9, 2006)

200$


----------



## vacuumnoise (Jun 1, 2009)

no dynos, no video pulls, seems like a waste...


----------



## 1992_mk2gti (Oct 9, 2006)

i have a video somewhere if i can find it ill post it ! 

only ran it for a summer, would of went to the dyno this year but plans changed


----------



## vacuumnoise (Jun 1, 2009)

1992_mk2gti said:


> i have a video somewhere if i can find it ill post it !
> 
> only ran it for a summer, would of went to the dyno this year but plans changed


i hear ya man, if you can find the vid that be great, Ive yet to see this cam in action!


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

If i can ever get my haltech working right, i might be able to find a day to put this cam in my car. I'm a little worried about drivability. Should i be?


----------



## vacuumnoise (Jun 1, 2009)

**** it, just run it :beer:


----------



## 1992_mk2gti (Oct 9, 2006)

Still got this cam if anyone is interested in it


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

Its a great cam. I was the first one to buy one from TT. I have a video on youtube with it pullin past 8k with throttle bodies and a bunch of other stuff. I pulls pretty hard up top. 
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=-P8KniPs1_A


----------



## 1992_mk2gti (Oct 9, 2006)

Yeah i really loved the cam, noticed a big difference from the 288*, idled decently aswell!


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

root beer said:


> If i can ever get my haltech working right, i might be able to find a day to put this cam in my car. I'm a little worried about drivability. Should i be?


So that is why you were selling the 276.

Was temped to get it, kinda regret selling the one I had.


----------

